

Maybe Stuck in Morocco Due to the Air France Strike – Any HNers in Casablanca? - lisper

Subject line kind of says it all.  Air France is on strike so our flight back to the U.S. on Monday may be cancelled.  Are there any HNers in Casablanca that might be interested in getting together?
======
leeloo200991
Hey lipster,I am not right now in Casablanca but I am originally from that
town so if you have any questions I'll be glad to help !

~~~
lisper
Just FYI, we managed to make it out of Casablanca. Now we're stuck in Paris,
but at least that's progress! We go home tomorrow (on a non-Air-France flight
:-)

